
What’s your favorite Project Management tool and why is it your favorite? - TheBlerch
What’s your favorite Project Management tool for work and personal use and why is it your favorite?
======
PangurBan
I like Zenkit. In addition to the Kanban view it's easy to switch to other
views to help you visualize projects and tasks. It's also easy to tie into
Zapier and other services.

